# Shrimp Garden



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

Pix of my old Shrimp Garden - 90 gal bowfront, fully planted. Loved this tank. It was full of 100's of shrimp, and other critters. Super Red Cherries, Tigers, Bees, some unidentified Caridina sp., and a bunch of other rare stuff... Literally everything was breeding in there. Must have been something in the water...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing tank!!! where is this now? =/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, woah, zuh... speachless...

what species of Otos?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, It's a real garden! It's amazing!

That is this: http://fishopolis.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/aeglid23.jpg? Crayfish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Igor, thats an "Aeglid", from Souther South America. Unique, different from crab, different from crayfish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice - you're the fellow that bred Hisonotus aky right? Where is this tank these days?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Wow, woah, zuh... speachless...
> 
> what species of Otos?


yeah i would like to know too
havnt seen anything like this before


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn, that's a site to see! More pics please!


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing tank!!! where is this now? =/


thx bbboom,
i kept the tank going for about 3 yrs, then i needed the space for other fish so i took it down.. but, i recently picked up some cool black caridina shrimp (they were imported as amano shrimp, but definitely not amanos..), so pretty soon i'm gonna have to set up a new shrimp garden...


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Igor, thats an "Aeglid", from Souther South America. Unique, different from crab, different from crayfish.


yes, wh is right... aegla platensis.. mine came from venezuala or argentina.. the common name is "cockroach crayfish" but it is not a crayfish... more closely related to freshwater crabs i think... they're fun to watch.. really active and not too aggressive..

here's a couple more pics of them:


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Nice - you're the fellow that bred Hisonotus aky right? Where is this tank these days?


yup, but i'm sure there are more fellows who have done it by now.. and i didn't really do anything special to them, just gave them a nice tank to live in and they did the rest. Hisonotus aky (they used to be called Epactionotus aky... i have more pix of them up on planetcatfish).

and for those who are asking, the other oto cat is Otocinclus cocama (zebra oto).. they get imported every now and then.. aquatic kingdom had some this past summer..


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Whoops, thought the Hisonotus aky was an oto.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

fishopolis said:


> thx bbboom,
> i kept the tank going for about 3 yrs, then i needed the space for other fish so i took it down.. but, i recently picked up some cool black caridina shrimp (they were imported as amano shrimp, but definitely not amanos..), so pretty soon i'm gonna have to set up a new shrimp garden...


Would love to see the new tank coming!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are amazing creatures


----------

